# The Wheel of Time



## Intel (May 29, 2007)

Anyone here read any books in the Wheel of Time series? I've just completed book 3 and its excellent! If any of you haven't read it I'll explain the storyline. Rand, an 18 year old country lads home village has just been invaded by halfmen and trollocs. An Aes Sedai (woman who can channel special powers) has just come into his village to rescue him and take to him to the white tower to understand why hundreds of trollocs came after this farmboy. They also searched for his 2 friends. Later it becomes apparent one of the 3 young lads is the Dragon Reborn. The man prophesised to defeat the Dark One in the last battle and break the world. This man can also channel. Because of the dark ones taint of evil on this power on the male side, any man who can channel the 'one power' is destined to go mad and destroy everything around him. He shall also rot while living. A painful death.

I don't like the female views of men, it gets annoying after a while, and I think he spends far too much time describing the pink flowers embroided on a minor characters dress. But aside from these minor floors this is a great series and I wanna speak to someone about it.


----------



## Phalanx_24 (May 30, 2007)

The later books just arent as good. But thats just my opinion. They are still worthwile reading, but just not the greatness of the first few.


----------



## Banzai (May 30, 2007)

I've decided I will consider reading them if and when Jordan finishes the series. I really can't stand waiting forever for the next book to be released.


----------



## Intel (May 30, 2007)

Well I've checked the reviews on amazon, and most people say the books turn sour after book 5. I just want him to hurry up and get the last book complete, i'm dying to know what happens in the last battle. I've heard this series was supposed to be a trilogy, but how he strectched it to 11 books I'll never know. Its rather odd that the dark one is deafeated at the end of book 3, then it turns out he wasn't the dark one at all! I wonder if the rumor about him writing all these extra books for the money is true...


----------



## assassin (May 31, 2007)

Dude, I've read every book of his ... twice, no three times. That's 12 books including the little one with Lan before Rand's born. I'm a sucker for throneless kings and princes 
Obviously, I love the WoT books and while they do get darker as it goes further on, that's the whole idea, the Dark One's having more of an effect on the world after all.
And it wasn't the Dark One who died in book 3, it was the Dark One's right hand man who was so insane that he _thought_ he was the Dark One. The Dark One's still trapped, don'tcha know?

He's going to make the last book so long ... I've read that it'll be _the_ last one even if it has to be 2000 pages X_X But you gotta be a little lenient on the time it's taken, Mr Jordan has been very sick after all.


----------



## Gres (May 31, 2007)

I finished the third one a couple of weeks ago. I've been eager to get to a couple of other non-fic books before I continue WoT. 
But, as far as WoT goes, I have really enjoyed it so far. I don't read much fantasy but my best friend said WoT is his fav series. He reads a couple of fantasy books a week, so I figured they must be good. And they are. Jordan is a fantastic author. He managed to keep my attention for the length of all three, which is no easy task when you consider the total length. 
But ya, nine more of those things is quite a bit. I hope I can finish the series without losing interest; like I said, I am not big on fantasy. 
Anywho, ya, great stuff.


----------



## Rahvin (Jun 1, 2007)

The books from about four onwards begin to drag a bit, but then we have Knife of Dreams (11), which is the best one yet, I think. I just want the last one to come out.


----------



## Sundown (Jun 4, 2007)

I started the WoT series a few months ago.  I think I read a book a week for five or six weeks.  I'm on book 8 now, A Path of Daggers I think it is, and I haven't even picked that book up in a couple of weeks.  I don't know if I just flooded myself with too much WoT too quickly and need a break, but in my opinion the pace slows down so much in the later books that it really bogs down the book.  Honestly, I could care less about what Egwene and the other women are doing, I want to read about Rand and Matt.  So when I come to a chapter about one of the women, I know that it's going to drag on for 40 or 50 pages (it seems like, at least).  And I'm not trying to sound sexist, there are some female characters that I like and enjoy reading about, but for whatever reason they don't populate the WoT series.  

However, I've been snagged.  I'm curious enough about how it all works out that I will, eventually, finish out the series, but the later books don't come across as the same fun reads as the first few books.  

~Sundown


----------



## Stewart (Jun 5, 2007)

Intel said:
			
		

> Anyone here read any books in the Wheel of Time series?


 
There's a thread here already.


----------

